
Canada denied visas to dozens of Africans for a big A.I. conference - masonic
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/12/canada-denied-visas-dozens-africans-big-artificial-intelligence-conference
======
mindcrime
_I’m going to hang up this phone, and then show these people what you don’t
want them to see. I’m going to show them a world without you. A world without
rules or controls, borders or boundaries. A world where anything is possible._

This is still what we should be aspiring to. Sad how little progress we've
made over the last 20 years. Hell, we've probably regressed. :-(

